# Shipping via USA



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

I want to order something that is not available on a Canadian site (it's only on a US site). The site will not ship to Canada and I do not know anyone who lives there, nor do I want to spend an entire day going there myself. Is it possible to have it shipped to a transfer station that would in turn ship it up here or is that unheard of?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

UPS will deliver to Canada from the US. But there will be a brokerage charge for customs clearage.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I stay away from UPS.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

You could try to ask someone @ your LFS to order it from them on your behalf.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

planter said:


> You could try to ask someone @ your LFS to order it from them on your behalf.


I'm with Planter on this one.

I've dealt with US <-> CAN shipping and customs/duty a lot at work  - and it is probably not worth the hassle unless you are going to save a lot of money vs. having a LFS order it for you. In addition to the duties/customs, you may have to pay a paperwork and brokerage fee (to UPS or any broker) that can be over $30 per transaction - even if the actual customs/duty is only $5. If it's a living organism (fish, shrimp or plant) things get even stickier and more expensive.

You might try saying what it is you're looking for, there are a lot of members on the forum who may be able to suggest a LFS or other source on this side of the border that has what you're looking for or at least a good alternate.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We've tried ordering through local fish stores, often they're stuck with minimum orders from suppliers, it's not as quick and simple as some may think.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

You have 2 choices. My friends use this http://www.usaddressinc.com/ to ship their items to in Buffalo. It's just by the border near the Fashion Outlets. Another choice is http://www.myus.com/ but I'm not sure how they are. You might want to search for reviews. I used to use another forwarding company and they were really good as they would do anything you instruct them. However, they got totally screwed by their new landlords when they moved and were forced to close down.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

As Mr Fishies said earlier.....

Maybe you could let us know what you are trying to get up here? Equipment, Livestock, Food ?

There are very few things in this hobby that are only available in the US when it comes to equipment or food. Livestock is a whole other story.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

gunnerx said:


> Y Another choice is http://www.myus.com/ but I'm not sure how they are. .


I've had an account with Access USA (myus.com) for a couple years. I've bought things on ebay from sellers that only ship to the US as well as some specialty stores that only ship to the US. Access USA gives you a legitimate address in the US where they can send it. They then forward to on to you via USPS. The fees are reasonable for what they do.... of course it's only for drygoods, They won't do living things.... read the exclusions thoroughly


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

h_s said:


> I've had an account with Access USA (myus.com) for a couple years. I've bought things on ebay from sellers that only ship to the US as well as some specialty stores that only ship to the US. Access USA gives you a legitimate address in the US where they can send it. They then forward to on to you via USPS. The fees are reasonable for what they do.... of course it's only for drygoods, They won't do living things.... read the exclusions thoroughly


Thanks for the heads up! That's good to know, I've been looking for a replacement of the previous one I used. I'll probably give them a try.


----------

